# Plowing a cul de sac price?



## mitchellmeines (Dec 10, 2011)

I have the option to bid a cul de sac plowing just the street not the driveways. It is about 800 feet long and then the turn around area on the end of the cul de sac. I have not plowed a street before and don't know how to price one either. How would you approach it?
Thank you,
Mitch


----------



## fairwaymowing (Oct 17, 2011)

Sounds like to decent gig.....we just need more info. This thing straight, curved, hilly, etc? Are they looking for a seasonal price or per trip. I'm thinking if it's near your route and not a PITA def bid on it. If it's a simple push with plenty of room to pile snow and turn around be around $40 per trip. These things can be in and out type deals....quick and easy. If it is a PITA, price it accordingly.


----------



## Greenstar lawn (Jan 18, 2009)

I do a cul de sac that has 6 houses in it. It's probably couple hundred feet long and the trigger is 3" with plenty of room to put snow and charge $80. I pushed everything to the back then push it all over to one side. It would be faster if I had a vee bc it's a pain not being able to scoop the snow. 

Used to plow a sub with 6 cul de sacs in it and I hated every second of it.


----------



## mitchellmeines (Dec 10, 2011)

There is a lot of room to pile snow. It has 18 lots with only 12 houses on it and there is room to turn around. It is decently flat and after remeasuring it, its about 30' across. It is mostly straight with a slight curve and then the open turn around at the end, if that makes sense. It's roughly 30,000 square feet.


----------



## Greenstar lawn (Jan 18, 2009)

Try to have everyone not park in the street either. That was another pita


----------



## Wayne Volz (Mar 1, 2002)

*Bidding a small job*

Bidding snow plowing for that would be easily under an hour. If you know your hourly rate, go with that and add ice melter and you have a plan. Good luck and let it snow!


----------



## Spool it up (Oct 30, 2012)

mitchellmeines;1535190 said:


> I have the option to bid a cul de sac plowing just the street not the driveways. It is about 800 feet long and then the turn around area on the end of the cul de sac. I have not plowed a street before and don't know how to price one either. How would you approach it?
> Thank you,
> Mitch


dont block my driveway


----------



## fairwaymowing (Oct 17, 2011)

Wayne Volz;1535714 said:


> Bidding snow plowing for that would be easily under an hour. If you know your hourly rate, go with that and add ice melter and you have a plan. Good luck and let it snow!


 Easily under an hour ya think?? :laughing: You'll be outta there in 10 minutes.....$80 with a 3" trigger is a great price! I would't bid that around here, but if in your area you can get that than awesome. We plow usually 20-25 times a season......and a seasonal would be like $650 or $40 a trip.


----------



## fairwaymowing (Oct 17, 2011)

Spool it up;1535766 said:


> dont block my driveway


You can't get any of the driveways?


----------



## Greenstar lawn (Jan 18, 2009)

fairwaymowing;1536427 said:


> Easily under an hour ya think?? :laughing: You'll be outta there in 10 minutes.....$80 with a 3" trigger is a great price! I would't bid that around here, but if in your area you can get that than awesome. We plow usually 20-25 times a season......and a seasonal would be like $650 or $40 a trip.


It takes longer then 10 mins. I think it's a fair price. Last year only plowed it twice. The year before that I plowed it 9 times. Each homeowner pays me individually since there is not an association.


----------



## chesterlawn (Nov 9, 2005)

I do one, it's about 300' long and I get $200 for it. Total time is about 20 min. it has one drive up and a second one down separated by a grass strip.


----------

